# FFTA2- Tonberry's Revenge



## Sylph (Jul 21, 2011)

NIGHT 0

Welcome to FFTA2 mafia. I wish you all luck. You have 48 hours to send in those night actions


----------



## Sylph (Jul 23, 2011)

The Day dawns over the battlefield, the party gathers together to see what the damages of the night may have been. As they do a role call, they notice that one person had not appeared. They search the bit of woods near their camp, a scream echoing in the air as they find the mangled and dripping body of Rizadon. From what they could tell, they had put up a fight that night, one of their cards clenched in their hands coated in blood, but obviously lost to some being. On a closer look, the blood turned out to be their own.

*Rizadon is dead, They were Innocent
48 HOURS TO TALK*


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh dear.

Hmmm. cards. Sounds like we lost the Trickster. The question is if she picked mafia or innocent, and what her power was.  Any ideas?


----------



## Darumaka (Jul 23, 2011)

It doesn't seem like Rizadon's been here for a while...


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 23, 2011)

Ya ok said:


> It doesn't seem like Rizadon's been here for a while...


Yeah, for like over two weeks.
It was really a bad move to kill her, she would probably be inactive lynched later anyways.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't think Moony does inactive kills, though. Either way, maybe they're trying to make the game a challenge by NOT taking out the good mafia players? idk

Or they didn't send in a night action and it got randomized.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 23, 2011)

:?
I said lynched, not modkilled.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 23, 2011)

But inactive lynching is stupid :( for many reasons.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 23, 2011)

Inactive lynching is good for clearing away players that don't participate.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 25, 2011)

OOPS NO INACTIVE

so uh I can't have a good role without the inspector or leads helping me so yeah


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 25, 2011)

Bluh nobody's talking.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jul 26, 2011)

Well we don't know much in the first day except a trickster died. So should we abstain or lynch someone?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

I guess abstain?
There's not enough people talking for spotting inactives.


----------



## Glace (Jul 26, 2011)

*Abstain*.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

*Abstain.*


----------



## Sylph (Jul 26, 2011)

After what seemed like a long two days, the Party had chosen not to kill any of the members before them from lack of conversation and leads. As they return to their tents for the night, a heavy weight rests on their chests that tomorrow will not be any better than what they have seen today.

*48 HOURS TO SEND IN NIGHT ACTIONS*


----------



## Sylph (Jul 30, 2011)

Another Morning passes, feeling like it dragged on longer than usual. As the party emerges from their tents, it wasn't long for them to noticed the one collapsed tent covered in stomach acid and blood. Pulling away the wreckage, they find KR-9 laying in the centre of the mess covered in a foul liquid and with a slime covered broad sword pierced through them.

*KR-9 IS DEAD, THEY WERE INNOCENT
48 HOURS TO TALK*


----------



## Minnow (Jul 31, 2011)

Alright. I don't know about the slime, but the dropped blade sounds like the Ravager's power to me. And since nobody else died, that would mean that KR-9 was the Ravager's first and only target of the night.

Don't know if that helps much, though, since that would also mean the Ravager has become a normal townie.

Any ideas about the slime?


----------



## Sylph (Aug 2, 2011)

The day draws to an end, leaving the silent group to once more find no clue whom to kill that day. As time drags on, they can almost feel some unseen force getting more and more unamused by their inactivity. Shaking off the feeling, they return to their tents and await for the night to be over.

*48 HOURS FOR NIGHT ACTIONS
Also a friendly warning. If we go another day of one person posting and no one doing a thing, I will start picking off the inactive people myself.*


----------



## Sylph (Aug 6, 2011)

The party awakes once more, greeted by the sight of one of their members speared in the center of the camp, eyes wide and mouth agape, the fingers on their left hand curled around a book. The party gathers around them and try to figure why they were pinned to the ground with the same sword that killed the last party member.

*Flower Doll is dead, they were Innocent
48 Hours to talk*


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't think it was the Ravager in this case because the sword was used to kill RK-10 and Flower Doll and both of them show as innocent. Most likely it's the mafia. But that doesn't explain why the slime appear in RK-10's death. Unless it's not related how he got killed.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 6, 2011)

Well I am basically posting now so I don't get tagged inactive. I just have nothing to add to the conversation at this point. :/

I can't think of the slime... except for a stylized mafia kill, like what we had in ToS mafia. The green slime. Flan?


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Aug 7, 2011)

It's depressing that no one talk or have any other information. Does that mean the power roles for the town are inactive?


----------



## Mai (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't know. Just posting so I don't get killed, really; we should find a lynch so moon-panther doesn't start modkilling. 

So. Um, what about *Kinova?* If the inactivity thing is correct, then she might be mafia. I know nothing about the flavor, so I can't really help there. :|


----------



## Glace (Aug 7, 2011)

Posting because I don't want to be killed. I really have nothing to say though.

*Kinova*?


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Aug 8, 2011)

*Kinova* then. Not much to say at this point.


----------



## Darumaka (Aug 8, 2011)

*Kinova*

Unfortunately, I don't have any ideas either at this point. :/


----------



## Sylph (Aug 8, 2011)

After days of not selecting one of their own, being at the mercy of the Mafia, they finally turn on one member that had been silent during these talks in camp. Putting up no resistance, they are dragged out into the camp centre and killed by the hands of their own friends.

It wasn't long after that they realized their mistake.
*
Kinova is dead, They were Innocent.
48 Hours to send in Night actions.*


----------



## Sylph (Aug 11, 2011)

Yet again, another dawn comes for the party to discover what horrors happened that night. With heavy hearts they return to the spot where they killed one of their own, only to find yet another body beside them with a Kunai embedded in their skull and a odd looking staff in their hand. Sickened, they turn away from the sight and travel toward the woods to see what food they may find. As they got closer, they could smell something foul in the air. After some searching they discover another body in the woods covered in the same slime as the others before with their simple white staff clenched in a death grip.

Tonight was not a good night for the party.

*Kirby-Chan is Dead, they were Innocent
Ya ok is Dead, they were Innocent
48 hours to talk*


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 12, 2011)

oh damn they got a white mage

and a double kill... probably a brother got hit? 

/reads over the discussion

So, I have a couple of suspicions. LS99, mainly. He doesn't seem very active in this game, either, so we could take it as clearing away some inactivity.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd say Kinova was the Parivir, and the Ninja killed Kirby-Chan, who was the Summoner. Ya ok was obviously the White Mage.


----------



## Sylph (Aug 22, 2011)

(Crap I forgot, sorrysorrysorry)

The day ends and with only one name on the chop block, Legendary was dragged off. He tried to reason with the party members, claiming that he wasn't the mafia and that he was silent for other reasons. He tossed up thoughts of who may have died and tried to defend himself, but in the end it fell on deaf ears.

He was strung up and used as target practice by the few remaining members. As his body went slack, his form started to change to that of a shrouded monster. The party step back as they see what they have done.

*Legendaryseeker99 is dead, He was Mafia.
48 hours to send in night actions.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 23, 2011)

...I wasn't lynched, but fuck.
At least I didn't have the killing role :P


----------



## Sylph (Aug 24, 2011)

The day starts with the dawn, as do all, with its light shining on the poor heart-heavy party members as they leave their tents in search to find the next body. It didn't take them long to find the body of Phantom, covered in slime and her knuckle weapons caught in her death grip.

They were running out of time...and people.

*Phantom is dead, she was innocent
48 hours to lynch*


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 24, 2011)

I nominate *Minnow. * We're down to the wire.


----------



## Glace (Aug 24, 2011)

Uh, *Minnow*, I guess? He's only posted once.


----------



## Sylph (Aug 30, 2011)

As the sun sets, the silent Minnow is dragged to the killing grounds where the bodies of the dead are piled aside by the hands of their own party members. Forcing him to his knees, they a step back and ready their weapons. With a cry, they all fall upon the lone member and slaughter him with all their desperation for survival. Only after the body of Minnow slump to the ground with his internal fluids oozing out of him, did they step back and watch his lifeless body.

They were wrong. They were running out of time.

*Minnow is Dead, He was Innocent.
24 hours to send in night actions.*


----------



## Sylph (Aug 31, 2011)

The day started once more, the sun's rays clawing at the camp below. As the burning orb chased away the shadows on the ground, the last tent standing gleamed in the light. With what looks to be a struggle from within, the man darts out of the tent and stared back with horror. He watched as his tent was torn apart by the tentacles of the foul beast, slithering closer to him with a wide grin as saliva dripped off its fangs. Scrambling backward, he bumps into the form of a tall Veria holding a bow in hand. Shaking his head, he crawls away from them both, back pressed to a tree.

"Why...I...how could you be with them! You were one of us!"

The Veria smirks down at him, the monster slithering behind them and wrapped its tendrils lovingly around the bunny. Leaning against their lover, they shake their head and motion to the camp around. "They are all dead...nothing we could have done. But I survived, I lived because i picked my partner quite well with fate's arrow. You however have nothing to show...you lose, we win. too bad for you."

With ease, the Veria lifts their bow and send a arrow through the skull of the last remaining innocent. Petting a tentacle of their lover, they whisper a sweet request to the beast. With a gurgled laugh, the Malboro slips away from the bunny and over to the dead Hume.

He will be a fine feast.

*Lovers Win. And I guess that also means Mafia wins too.*


----------



## Sylph (Aug 31, 2011)

*PLAYERS*

Tonberry - Don - Legendaryseeker99 [_Dead Day 4_]
Malboro - Second command- Big Red Cherry Bomb
Bomb - Wannabe - Minnow [_Dead Day 5_]

Seer - Inspector- Flower Doll [_Dead night 2- Summoner channelled the Vigilante_]
White Mage - Healer - Kirby-Chan [_Dead Night 3_]
Ninja - Brother - Glace [_Killed Night 6_]
Parivir - Brother - Kinova [_Dead Day 3_]
Archer - Lover - Mai [I_n love with Big Red Cherry Bomb night 0_]
Summoner - Channel - Ya ok [_Dead Night 3- Brother kill_]
Ravager - Vigilante - KR-9 [_Dead night 1_]
Berserker - Alien - Phantom [_Activated night 2_]
Trickster - Vari - Rizadon [_Dead night 0_]

*NIGHT 0*

Mai(Archer) shoots Big Red Cherry Bomb (Malboro)
Glace(Ninja) will kill Big Red Cherry Bomb(Malboro) if Kinova(Parvir) dies
Kirby-Chan(White Mage) heals Phantom(Berserker)
Flower Doll(Inspector) inspects Rizadon(Trickster)
Mafia kill Rizadon (Trickster)

*DAY 1*

No one died

*NIGHT 1*


Glace [Ninja] will kill Minnow [Bomb] if Kinova [Parivir] dies
Kirby-Chan[White Mage] heals Mai[Lover]
Flower Doll[Seer] inspects Big Red Cherry Bomb[Malboro]
Mafia kill KR-9 (Ravager)

*DAY 2*

No one died. Again.

*NIGHT 2*

Mafia targets Phantom (Alien)
Flower Doll(Seer) inspects Minnow (Bomb)
Ya ok(Summoner) channels KR-9(Vigilante) and targets Flower Doll (Seer)
Kirby-Chan(White Mage) heals Minnow(Bomb)

*Day 3*

Kinova has been hung.

*NIGHT 3*

Glace[Ninja] will kill Ya ok[Summoner] if Kinova[Parivir] dies - Activated
Kirby-Chan[White Mage] heals Phantom[Alien]
Ya ok[Summoner] channels Flower Doll[Seer] and targets Big Red Cherry Bomb[Malboro]
Mafia kills Kirby-Chan

*Day 4*

Legendaryseeker has been hung

*Night 4*

Mafia kills Phantom

*Day 5*

Minnow is lynched

*Night 6*

Mafia kills Glace.

*Day 6*

Lovers win.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 2, 2011)

DANG IT I WAS ACTIVE! I DIDN'T EVEN KNOW! WHAT THE FU-----

Good game.


----------

